# La fuente se mantiene quemando



## Softwarehard (Feb 17, 2006)

Hola, tengo una PC con placa Asrock pentium IV celeron 2,26, le he puesto siempre fuentes mayores a 400w pero siempre se queman, en realidad explotan, incluso en la madrugada mientras está apagada, ya van 7...me parece ilógico que sea las fuentes o el estabilizador que comparto con otra PC, puede la placa hacer volar mi fuente y siempre quedar intacta? es nueva y con garantia pero me dicen que no tiene nada, tiene lo usual, su lectora de CD y diskettera, nada más... puede ser alguno de estos últimos?

Cualquier idea, la minina me sirve, porque no sé que hacer si me la devuelven y va a seguir volando fuentes

Muchisimas gracias por adelantado


----------



## caliche (Feb 17, 2006)

Parece ser que tu equipo esta sobrecargando la fuente de poder, lo mas conveniente es comprar una fuente de marca reconocida, ya que estas si te pueden asegurar el watiaje que te estan entregando. Utiliza una de 500 watios de alguna de estas marcas: 
OCZ, Thermaltake, COOLER MASTER, ASPIRE, Antec, ENERMAX, PC Power & Cooling... y santo remedio.

Saludos.


----------



## lalosoft (Feb 17, 2006)

> incluso en la madrugada mientras está apagada



Si esta "apagada" (supongo que la apagas del boton del gabinete que no corta el paso fisico de corriente) pero sigue conectada a la red electrica, la fuente sigue trabajando con los 5 volt de STBY.

1.- Puede que tu placa tenga humedad retenida, puedes verificar esto observando restos de moho generalmente manchas de color blanco en ambas caras de la placa.

2.- Restos de polvo con particulas conductoras deberas soplar la placa por ambos lados con algun equipo (la aspiradora casera puesta al revez (para que sople el lugar de aspirar) te puede servir.

3.- La parte de la soldadura de la placa a veces (fue una vez mi caso) tocaba con el gabinete del PC.

4.-Los postes de bronce que soportan la placa con el gabinete (tambien me ocurrio) quedan topando pines de los chips o parte del circuito impreso(los caminos) de la placa.

Te doy esta mini guia en base a que dices que la fuente se quema aun estando apagada ya que en este modo aun sigue funcionando (*sin desconectar de la red electrica y apagando desde el interruptor frontal del gabinete*).


----------



## Atrur (Feb 18, 2006)

A mi me paso algo parecido con una fuente de 400W, Estaba mal montada uno te los radiadores de la fuente tocaba directamente una pista, de fue recalentanto y fundio un plastico que habia de separación. Esto genero un arco y empezaron a saltar chispas no veas que risas cuanto veo la fuente con chispas y luego explota.
Yo te recomiento lo mismo que caliche comprate una buena fuente reconocida.


----------



## Softwarehard (Feb 20, 2006)

Gracias por todo, creo que debe ser algo de esto por las innumerables veces que se quemó la fuente luego de unos meses que no pasaba nada y todo estaba ok.
Les mantendré informaciónrmados para cuando alguien busque sobre este problema, eso sí, si como espero me cambien la placa se quedará como misterio.


----------



## tecnigroup (Mar 19, 2006)

fijate el estabilizador y si tu fuente es autovolt


----------



## Softwarehard (Mar 20, 2006)

tecnigroup dijo:
			
		

> fijate el estabilizador y si tu fuente es autovolt




Me cambiaron la placa y todo normal, nunca nadie encontró nada, pasa a la dimensión desconocida.


----------

